# Oregon® seeking professional loggers for product field testing



## OREGON® (Oct 23, 2014)

Oregon® is looking for additional users that are interested in testing our new forestry products.

We have several exciting products in the pipeline, and will have needs for a variety of users to help confirm the performance of our latest innovations before they are available to the general public. Regardless of whether you currently use our products or those of a competitor, we want your input on how we can better help you get your job done right.

If you are interested, please take a moment to fill out the short application at the link below so that we can add you to the database. We will then contact you when the testing opportunities and your experience align.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12US10QyZLPPVn9Q83_Q4tUCpFXAAWOvJW-YnhGycCB8/viewform

EDIT: mod note -- this isn't selling anything so I don't think it's violating the sponsorship rules. Admins, let me know if I'm mistaken. Thanks. 
-- Madhatte


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

mods, is this real?


----------



## lfnh (Oct 23, 2014)

Yup, wondering the same thing. Only dealt with Oregon Engineer.
Could be trolling for email + names. Google forms Submit, yeah right.

Hey OREGON, authenticate yourself.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 23, 2014)

I signed up, and they got me that BC falling gig I've been looking for!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 23, 2014)

Today is my lucky day....im getting 3 free rolls of chain from Oregon and $10 million from Nigeria, i did have to send $5k though in order to get the $10 million back here.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 23, 2014)

Several of us have met a couple of Oregon engineers, and they're as legit as they come. I'll send an email and ask if this is the real deal, and warn them that they're at risk of getting banned for spam. I'll give 'em 24 hours before I kill the account.

EDIT: email sent.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2014)

Damn, hope this is real. I guess I'll go check my email... No spam calls yet **fingers crossed**

OR

Maybe you are trying to keep poeple from signing up so you chances of winner are better! HA! Cant fool me!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

madhatte said:


> Several of us have met a couple of Oregon engineers, and they're as legit as they come. I'll send an email and ask if this is the real deal, and warn them that they're at risk of getting banned for spam. I'll give 'em 24 hours before I kill the account.
> 
> EDIT: email sent.


how long you been a mod? you'll make a good one.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 23, 2014)

Couple-three years? Don't remember, really. I just clean stuff up as needed.

EDIT: by the by, could one of you please report this so that I can keep the flag? I can't do that as a mod. I can respond to reports but I can't make them. Thank you!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

lol, well you are a good secrete keeper lol. good to know.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 23, 2014)

I always figured that guy for a mod. It's the beard!!!


----------



## madhatte (Oct 23, 2014)

UPDATE: just got a reply, and yep, it's them. I'll fix the OP so that one of the other mods doesn't ban them. These guys are the real deal, and you probably do want in on this. These aren't marketing folks, these are engineers, and if you want to ask questions like "what the hell were you thinking with that Vanguard chain?" these are the folks who can answer.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

ok, i'll sign up..........hell i an't skeert lol.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd like 50 loops of 93 dl JGX please. Just to be sure I like it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

i could use a 404 36" loop right now.....................................50 loops, jeez Jon...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

oh yea..........but only if the shirt has a pocket..........


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 23, 2014)

Hel I can't stand oregon stuff, but I could use a 36" light bar 63 gauge 3/8"s tip stihl mount...


----------



## chucker (Oct 23, 2014)

it's nice to have a voice into the R&D of a future product! hope this works out for a better product that will be American made!


----------



## OREGON® (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry for not introducing myself properly. A few of you (including madhatte) met us at the GTG over in LaPine a few years back. This is an overdue follow-up. We have had ongoing product field tests, but we're serious about working with some additional testers that put our product through real-world paces and don't just tell us what we want to hear.

Thanks to all that are expressing interest, we will follow up with you soon.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

you didn't ask how long we have been on the job...........25 years for me, some of these guys been at it a bit longer.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 24, 2014)

18 years too long for me


----------



## Gologit (Oct 24, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> you didn't ask how long we have been on the job...........25 years for me, some of these guys been at it a bit longer.



You and Chris are just a couple of pups. 

I met the Oregon reps at the LaPine GTG and they were great. They answered a lot of questions and, just as importantly, they listened to what we had to say.
It was the only GTG that I've been to where we had actual factory reps. I'd like to see more of that.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You and Chris are just a couple of pups.


[emoji6]


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bob some days i wonder if ill be able to move not alone start a saw in 20 more years..............i been on the roof all day..........i am dam glad i didn't take up roofing lol.


----------



## bitzer (Oct 24, 2014)

I signed up. I run all oregon chain. Bars most of the time too.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 25, 2014)

madhatte said:


> These aren't marketing folks, these are engineers, and if you want to ask questions like "what the hell were you thinking with that Vanguard chain?" these are the folks who can answer.





OREGON® said:


> we're serious about working with some additional testers that put our product through real-world paces and don't just tell us what we want to hear.



There are "advertisers" on here who could learn thing or seven from this refreshing approach. Personally, I haven't seen much from Oregon that would persuade me to use it instead of Stihl/Tsumura, except perhaps the .404 RX milling chain.

If I were to guess, perhaps there's a pro-level fallers powersharp b&c they are testing?
How about one from left-field; an Oregon branded 90cc diesel, injected chainsaw?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 25, 2014)

Dang, Did Husky finally make good on their threat of producing their own chains?
IF so I reckon that'll show up on the bottom line.
Unless that was all just some sort of lawyer speak instead of actual production.

Wish I was qualified to ask for a few loops or even just a discount on 'em
Way things have been going, I'll not likely get to cut more than a good pickup truck load over the next couple years as things look now.

IF it's an honest feedback situation, those doesn't seem to come very often folks.
Enjoy but don't waste the opportunity to put in a legitimate word 
(i.e Cause Oregon to swear off ever talking you again) about anything you've ever wished you had a chance to say guys.

eta: yeah I know we ciy-idiots will generally be the worst offenders 
But a few of us did pull a wrench or 2 & and build from new, over the years and accidentally learned a few things along the way.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 25, 2014)

Did someone say diesel saw?...


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You and Chris are just a couple of pups.
> .



I hear ya Bob, dealing with these two noobs does take patience


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 25, 2014)

I will say JGX is a nice chain. Easy to put an edge on, smooth for skip (rakers too high out of the box), and priced right.
Oregon needs to infuse some Viagra into their bars (especially the LW). Until they do, I'll keep paying a premium for the Sugi light


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I hear ya Bob, dealing with these two noobs does take patience


[emoji17]


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I will say JGX is a nice chain. Easy to put an edge on, smooth for skip (rakers too high out of the box), and priced right.
> Oregon needs to infuse some Viagra into their bars (especially the LW). Until they do, I'll keep paying a premium for the Sugi light


Yeah anything over 28" is too flexible.


----------



## paccity (Oct 25, 2014)

meet them in lapine also, good men. wish they would bring back there dp chain. getting hard to find.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 25, 2014)

paccity said:


> meet them in lapine also, good men. wish they would bring back there dp chain. getting hard to find.


huh? they don't make that no more? seems like not that long ago.........


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2014)

Loggerchain.com has DPX not sure if its the same though.


----------



## bitzer (Oct 25, 2014)

I go through all bars too fast. If the rails don't wear they spread. Just not worth the premium to me. I never noticed the whip in my 32s. I toss em around pretty quick.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 25, 2014)

Limb'n a tall ugly cedar and you toss the chain 15 times you notice a floppy bar pretty quick... and sometimes have a bit of a rigging fit...


----------



## bitzer (Oct 26, 2014)

Ya gotta keep yer bar straight Northy! I throw chains a lot when I'm pushin too hard or when I'm being lazy. Its pretty easy to correct most of the time.


----------



## slowp (Oct 26, 2014)

Ahh yes. At LaPine they handed out those necklace things with inches and a detachable bottle opener. I have used both.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 26, 2014)

bitzer said:


> I go through all bars too fast. If the rails don't wear they spread. Just not worth the premium to me. I never noticed the whip in my 32s. I toss em around pretty quick.


hmm........IDK bitz, i have had much better luck with premium bars. ain't had to file a bur off yet. and i much prefer a multi rivet tip.


----------



## bitzer (Oct 26, 2014)

I ran a stihl mount cannon for 4 months and true I didn't have to knock a burr off of it, but I ended up running 63 gauge at the end when it started out as a 58. It had the 3 rivet tip that I popped eventually. For me they are all pretty disposable and changing out the one rivet is a lot faster than 3. I have not run the sugis or tsumaras, but I've put a lot of time on stihl bars, carltons, and oregons. I used to run all stihl. Its like bar oil to me. I ran the husky premium for 8 months or so. I was gettin a deal at the shop for 9 bucks a gallon and yeah I didn't have file burrs as often, but I figured out I was money ahead to buy 30-40 gallons from menards at 5 bucks a crack when the cheap stuff goes on sale.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 26, 2014)

Keep the chain snuggish but not too tight and never had a problem, little bit of burr on the motor side, and just behind the nose. Usually bend a bar before they wear out...

The ole homemade light bar is about the only stihl one I actually wore out, took me awhile to do it too, 1 year of part time cutting, 4-5 years of nearly part time, and **** all knows how old it was before I got it.

The Oregons I've **** canned in like 3 weeks. Or traded off for something better.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 26, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Did someone say diesel saw?...


Having signed a nondisclosure contract, I can't say much but I shall say this only once:

Hybrid
20cc top-up generator
48v Lithium battery pack
Regenerative chain braking


----------



## Philbert (Oct 26, 2014)

Cup holders?

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Oct 26, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> Having signed a nondisclosure contract, I can't say much but I shall say this only once:
> 
> Hybrid
> 20cc top-up generator
> ...



You have my interest. Let us know when the NDA is up.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 26, 2014)

madhatte said:


> You have my interest. Let us know when the NDA is up.


Will do.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 26, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Cup holders?
> 
> Philbert


Keeping them cool is taking about 30 mins off the 45 min run time, but they are working on it.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 26, 2014)

madhatte said:


> You have my interest. Let us know when the NDA is up.



I hope it's not like Stihl's NDA. They require a life long commitment, a secret candle-light ceremony swearing allegiance to St Andreas, a pint of blood, the names of all your relatives, your personal history dating back to kindergarten, and being able to sing the company song..on key...in both English and German.
Kinda like joining the Mafia but with sauerkraut instead of pasta.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm free from all blood oaths, the rest are dead.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I'm free from all blood oaths, the rest are dead.




William Wallace?


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 26, 2014)

Knut fork beard?


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 26, 2014)

John the "Black"


----------



## bitzer (Oct 26, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Keep the chain snuggish but not too tight and never had a problem, little bit of burr on the motor side, and just behind the nose. Usually bend a bar before they wear out...
> 
> The ole homemade light bar is about the only stihl one I actually wore out, took me awhile to do it too, 1 year of part time cutting, 4-5 years of nearly part time, and **** all knows how old it was before I got it.
> 
> The Oregons I've **** canned in like 3 weeks. Or traded off for something better.



I usually get 2-3 months out of a bar. So probably 250- 300 hours. The paint is never worn off when I give up on em. I would say the powermatch can be hit and miss for quality. I had one that flaked like crazy in about a months time. Took it to the saw shop and they gave me a credit for it. Usually they are not that bad. For what I pay for em I'm happy. If they were total garbage they'd be wasting my time and I wouldn't run em. When you're counting every dime you figure out where you can cut corners pretty quick.


----------



## bitzer (Oct 26, 2014)

How about blood feuds? My cousin has Douglas blood in his veins.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 27, 2014)

bitzer said:


> How about blood feuds? My cousin has Douglas blood in his veins.



Blood feuds? That is a completely different story.


----------



## hseII (Nov 5, 2014)

What Cha Got Mr. Oregon Representative


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 5, 2014)

i ain't never got no e mail yet................


----------



## aarolar (Nov 5, 2014)

Me neither


----------



## Gologit (Nov 5, 2014)

Me either.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 5, 2014)

they forgot us............as usual


----------



## paccity (Nov 5, 2014)

got 3 rolls of chain 5 bars bunch of swag. .......................








na , got nuttin but a bunch of spam that i used to not get.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 5, 2014)

No new spam here, but nothing else, either.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Nov 6, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I hope it's not like Stihl's NDA. They require a life long commitment, a secret candle-light ceremony swearing allegiance to St Andreas, a pint of blood, the names of all your relatives, your personal history dating back to kindergarten, and being able to sing the company song..on key...in both English and German.
> Kinda like joining the Mafia but with sauerkraut instead of pasta.


 hmmm, might explain that mysterious lack of photos of any non-operational ms661.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 6, 2014)

I gave em my phone number. I knew they would just flood the inbox. Still waitin on that call.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 8, 2014)

Just got 6 24" 050. Roller nose husky mount!


----------



## OREGON® (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, all. Again, thank you for the outpouring of interest. There is a lot of information to sort through to try to match up folks with the right test opportunities, but I am getting very close to that point now. There are a few different tests coming up, so if the first one we share isn't ideal for you, let us know how so that we can do a better job matching for the next round.

For those that didn't provide a phone number, I will be following up with to get an email address so that I can send along important test program information. I want to stress that the last thing I would want is for this important group to get any unwanted email. This list is under encryption in engineering, and I have no intent to share it further. 

I wish I had more time to surf this forum, but it isn't always the case. Once onboard, those that are in the test program will have a much more effective way of staying in touch, off-forum. As a tester, you will have direct access to an engineer responsible for the test.


----------



## OREGON® (Nov 17, 2014)

Also, in case this thread ever gets lost (or to address any remaining doubts of authenticity), I have had the corporate website updated with the same information:

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/service/field_testing_application.htm

You can get to it via a link on the bottom of the "Contact us" page under "Customer Service"


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 23, 2014)

Any of you other guys get selected for that new saw that uses pulsed energy to make the cut instead of chains?

I can't say too much about it because I clicked that little box saying I would only tell one person at a time and swear them to secrecy.



Mr. HE


----------



## Gologit (Nov 24, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> Any of you other guys get selected for that new saw that uses pulsed energy to make the cut instead of chains?
> 
> I can't say too much about it because I clicked that little box saying I would only tell one person at a time and swear them to secrecy.
> 
> ...




You got the PE saw? Dammit. I wanted that one. They stuck me with stone-age technology...the air blast nuclear plasma laser self leveling saw. It's a little clunky but the motorized all terrain transport and remote control with full presets is a nice feature. Kind of a pain having to wear the full hazmat bunny suit and submit to hourly geiger counter checks buts I guess that's the price we pay for technology.

Ssssshhhhh...don't tell anybody.


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, I don't think you were supposed to say anything...but since you started it...

This one is nice and light, looks sorta' like a thick smartphone and only weighs about a pound. You adjust the bar length to the tree you are cutting by sliding a little bar on the touch screen. Sometimes the cut program doesn't load and then you have to reboot, kinda' a pain in the middle of a backcut! Main downside is the power cord and the 500kw genset you have to hook it to, that cord gets heavy, but dragging a cord sure beats wearing a bunny suit.



Mr. HE


----------



## madhatte (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm currently testing a product. I'm not sure what the NDA allows me to discuss, so I'll keep it vague, but I will say this: Blount/Oregon have a pretty good system for tracking user inputs on testing. I'm gonna run this thing 'til it self-destructs, because, dammit, I can!


----------



## 1270d (Apr 20, 2015)

I am participating in a test with them as well.


----------



## jonsered 820 (May 28, 2016)

Anybody else been contacted lately got some info from them recently and completely forgot I even signed up for this almost been a year now


----------



## Philbert (May 28, 2016)

jonsered 820 said:


> Anybody else been contacted lately got some info from them recently and completely forgot I even signed up for this almost been a year now


I did - they sent a fairly detailed survey about chainsaw use, then, at about 60% completion required a password to continue (!?!). I have no idea what this password might have been, and had to bail out. Assume that all of my input was lost. Sent them a note that I would still like to participate, but it would be helpful to ask for the password up front, or to give us one of those '_forgot password?_' options in the survey.

Philbert


----------



## 1270d (May 28, 2016)

I have been testing harvester stuff for over a year now. It's legit and they are great to work with. It has been educational and informative talking with and meeting some of these guys. They have some great new stuff coming out for mechanical harvesting.


----------



## Marshy (May 29, 2016)

Ditto on the recent contact and on the password.


----------



## chucker (May 29, 2016)

? not a word from them ... their chains seem to have a problem of stretch before 1/3rd wear!! the last 5 chains have all the same symptoms of pre wear out stretch on the rivets ! talked to my local dealer and they were stumped! tried a couple of the husky chains and no problem!!? wonder what's going on/ maybe it's something with quality and changing of hands/companies!?? bottom li9ne you know means everything ??!


----------



## 1270d (May 29, 2016)

That would be wierd, I'm pretty certain husky chain and Oregon are produced on the same line

I did a stretch benchmark test on harvester chain that was supposed to be stretching badly. I ran the shorts off of it and it didn't stretch much at all. Then it was mailed back to them for analysis.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Jun 1, 2016)

Good point on the ownership change; I'll look into that. Still testing so still interested.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 1, 2016)

@*OREGON®* has not posted here in well over a year, but I believe that some other Oregon employees do monitor some of the threads on sites like these, under various user names.

Since they contacted folks via email in the last week, they must still be interested, although, I know we are not the only source of field testers. I was contacted last year to try out some new bar and chains, but could not commit to fully 'using up' the chain within the time frame needed (I just do not cut that much!). They wanted someone to compare wear and lifespan to some existing models, in actual use.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...d-arborists-for-product-field-testing.265256/
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-homeowners-for-product-field-testing.265257/

Philbert


----------



## bitzer (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe I shouldn't have told them I already use their bars and chains full time. I told them how much i cut in the info they wanted me to fill out and I heard nothing.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 2, 2016)

Told them back when this started, that I hate Oregon products, but would be honest to a fault...

That was the last I heard from em, good bad or indifferent, I figure they didn't choose me cause I'm a part time hack, not anything to do with previous preference. 

That or it had more to do with a different style of cutting?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2016)

*Follow Up*



Philbert said:


> Sent them a note that I would still like to participate,



Received a note and phone call today from a nice lady at Blount who apologized for the 'password glitch' in the survey, and took my information over the phone.
Apparently, they wanted you to _create_ a password in that field, and she said that they clarified that in a revised version of the survey. So if you are still interested . . . .

Philbert


----------



## OREGON® (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you for posting this follow up Philbert! I hope there are no further problems with the site or the form, but please feel free to send an email to [email protected] if you encounter anything. 

We do have some field testing projects coming up and so completing this form will help us to better match people to the correct tests for them based on their type of use -- and note that brand typically used does not matter!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 3, 2016)

Thankee...

I am brutally honest though...


----------



## OREGON® (Jun 6, 2016)

We need brutal honesty!


----------



## chucker (Jun 6, 2016)

OREGON® said:


> We need brutal honesty!


!your product's are not worth the wage you pay the Chinese workers/slaves that make them and market them as "American made and produced" ! ? how's that for brutal honesty ??


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2016)

Better steel, my single biggest complaint. Files, bars, chains all on the soft side, bars are floppy and rails wear fast, files wear out fast, chains will stretch and keep on stretching, and don't hold an edge like other folks... you know who... I've ran yer sprockets both nose and drive, so far so good, but then there isn't much choice on those at times.

I like the grinders at least the top end versions, just wish there was something in the middle with a metal frame instead of plastic (more with the rigidity nonsense right). It don't have to be pretty just functional, for say around 200 or so. All the plastic framed grinders are a joke by the way... at least in my inflated opinion.

As much as I like my Simington square grinder, they are hard to come across, expensive, and difficult to get parts for, not impossible, just difficult. So an Oregon square grinder in the middle of the road price range would be most welcome.

And that was free!

I'll hold my other ideas close to my vest... not that there are many.

Perhaps some grinder ideas?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Big question, probably rhetorical: how can you make square chain and not sell a square grinder? Economy of scale, small market, yeah, yeah. BUT STILL.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2016)

yeah yeah! 

Should we organize a protest and block the road to Oregon's corporate offices and demand a square grinder..

CHISEL TEETHS MATTER...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 7, 2016)

I have almost 800hrs on the Oregon bar on my firewood processor. Still has plenty of life too.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 7, 2016)

How practical would it be to have a "drop in" type of replacement
for the existing chain vice and stop, etc?
I'm thinking of something where you unscrew the hand nut that holds the vice in position and just swap off the entire unit then.

"Extra {detent} Balls, sold separately"

Seems like the pivot points might be where you could have trouble
with keeping the swing really tight and repeatable.
That would, noticeably, affect the wheel to tooth alignment.

Second area would be the motor arm, travel stop.
It's a pretty long way from the stop screw contact spot, out to where the wheel and teeth get together.
Just a few thousandths of variation at the contact point, turns into an appreciable ratio at the tooth.

IF I still worked in a fabrication/job shop, I'd be tempted to try building one for my Northern Tool brand, knockoff unit.
But as I'm only a hobbyist saw user nowdays, working up a square grinder is just a curiosity thing for me.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Square grinder technology pretty much stopped with Silvey. The Simington and the swing arm are fundamentally the same design. 

While we're at it, why not a raker grinder? ESPECIALLY a raker grinder that will do those damn humped rakers. Those chains are essentially disposable to the average user because the rakers are so much work.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 7, 2016)

Folks have been asking for a modestly priced square grinder for years. There have been a lot of conversations in these pages about modifying the 511A type grinders for this task, but I think that it would have to be a purpose-built machine. Oregon would have to comply with current guarding requirements, which I am not sure that the Silvey type grinders do. And it would have to accommodate a variety of square angles/profiles, since folks that use these are typically more picky about that, and each has his 'secret sauce'.

Maybe these features, and the depth gauge settings, could be incorporated into a next generation CNC / programmable grinder, that would be affordable for shops, allowing them to offer custom grinding / sharpening for customers as a value-added service.

If they could make a simple, mechanical unit that retailed for under $600, I think that the market for square ground chain would increase, as more people would be willing to try it.



northmanlogging said:


> I like the grinders . . , just wish there was something in the middle . . . , for say around 200 or so.


I have not tried this one (yet):
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...ll-Mounted-Chain-Grinder-120-Volt-410-120.axd

I had high hopes for the 310-120 mini grinder, but it was released before working the bugs out. I hope that they continue to offer a higher quality, lower cost, alternative to the HF grinders, for homeowners, etc., who cannot justify a $300 grinder:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-310-mini-grinder.283691/

Philbert


----------



## fordf150 (Jun 7, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Folks have been asking for a modestly priced square grinder for years. There have been a lot of conversations in these pages about modifying the 511A type grinders for this task, but I think that it would have to be a purpose-built machine. Oregon would have to comply with current guarding requirements, which I am not sure that the Silvey type grinders do. And it would have to accommodate a variety of square angles/profiles, since folks that use these are typically more picky about that, and each has his 'secret sauce'.
> 
> Maybe these features, and the depth gauge settings, could be incorporated into a next generation CNC / programmable grinder, that would be affordable for shops, allowing them to offer custom grinding / sharpening for customers as a value-added service.
> 
> ...



where do i sign up for a $600 square grinder? I'll test the prototype and take 10 to start with because i think a 6-700 retail square grinder would sell very well


----------



## Philbert (Jun 7, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> where do i sign up for a $600 square grinder?


_Get in line, fella . . . !_

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 7, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> where do i sign up for a $600 square grinder? I'll test the prototype and take 10 to start with because i think a 6-700 retail square grinder would sell very well



I have a Simington for sale for $750.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 7, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> So an Oregon square grinder in the middle of the road price range would be most welcome.


What he said. Please. Thereafter, make a model that's automatic like the markusson/dinasaw ones (but they are only round grinders). Please.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Square grinder technology pretty much stopped with Silvey. The Simington and the swing arm are fundamentally the same design.
> 
> While we're at it, why not a raker grinder? ESPECIALLY a raker grinder that will do those damn humped rakers. Those chains are essentially disposable to the average user because the rakers are so much work.




See now I don't have any ideas to get paid for... except how to make one fer cheap!


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 8, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> except how to make one fer cheap!


We'll take you public and make a killing. How much seed capital are you looking for, and who's making the coffee?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2016)

big money, like millions... then I can move to Belize and retire...


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2016)

actually some angle iron and a couple bolts can modify most round grinders to grind rakers, or get the el cheapo, dress the wheel funny and use it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 9, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> ...money...


That's me out.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> or get the el cheapo, dress the wheel funny and use it.



That's how I've been doing it for several years now.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 14, 2016)

The horrible fright version is perfect cause its so wiggly... just have to be careful not to lean on it.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2016)

I've got a Northern Tool 511 knockoff. It does a pretty good job.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 15, 2016)

madhatte said:


> I've got a Northern Tool 511 knockoff. It does a pretty good job.


Are you grinding round or square with that?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Are you grinding round or square with that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


I have Silvey 510 for grinding round chains and a RSII for square. I use the NT for rakers only. I set one with a FOP and then set the depth on the grinder to match that.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks. This thread has taken some turns, and I forgot where we were!

Philbert


----------



## chucker (Jul 6, 2016)

4th post here and we will see what the big Oregon company has to say?


----------



## 1270d (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is a video they put out introducing a new product that I and other guys from my general area tested over the past year. I became part of the test because of this thread. This is a legitimate test program for real products, no scam at all. The bar is great and I'll be using them from here on out.


----------

